# viking axe again :) nr 2



## hellize (Jan 9, 2019)

Was really trapped in the mood, so I forged another axe, this time with a little twist. For those modern day, handsome vikings, who bath every now and then, have a nicely groomed, oiled beard and like fancier stuff than the rest of the northern brutes






Has a 10 cm / 4 inch long edge. The head itself is 16 cm / 6.3 inch long and the shaft 42 cm / 16.5 inch. 

It is 560 grams in total with a roughly 400 gram head.


Btw, you can also hunt me down on instagram, as "hellize1"


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 9, 2019)

Nice again but no story again...


----------



## hellize (Jan 9, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> Nice again but no story again...


Thanks! 
Well, I am not very keen on writing stories anymore. At the end of last year, I was thrown out of two forums and a facebook group because of them, saying that they are inappropriate, gorish, violent and occasionally misogynistic.
I honestly don't think they are, but people nowadays seems to get offended by anything.


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 9, 2019)

That's too bad. I really enjoy your work, both the knives, locks, axes, and the writing.


----------



## JoBone (Jan 9, 2019)

Sweet, those look great


----------



## hellize (Jan 9, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> That's too bad. I really enjoy your work, both the knives, locks, axes, and the writing.


Thanks a lot!  Yeah, it is too bad, I liked to write them, imagining myself into those worlds was was really awesome.
If you think, you can find me at facebook. If I will write anything, I will surely post it there, on my personal page. There I don't care if someone complains about them


----------



## hellize (Jan 9, 2019)

JoBone said:


> Sweet, those look great


Glad you like them!


----------

